# Trevtheturner



## tim (13 May 2006)

Its with very great sadness that I have to let you know that Trevtheturner died in the early hours of Thursday morning.

He wouldn't want me to go into any great detail but he had been diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas earlier in the week. As his wife, Lesleysaid to me this morning, it is exactly the way he would have wanted it.

I have known Trev for as long as I have been a forum member and we have egged each other on at the Ledbury auctions (I still owe him a bacon sarnie). He would randomly turn up at my workshop for a chinwag (for several hours) and used to threaten to cut down our "big ugly laburnum tree that could be put to much better use as candlesticks!

I know that many of you have met him and will miss him. Although I never really knew him that well I feel that I have lost a good friend.

My best wishes and condolences are with Lesley and the family.


Tim


PS: I hope that the mods approve of the posting here - I don't think Trev was off topic. I will also put a link in the turning section


----------



## RogerS (13 May 2006)

Oh my gosh. I really don't know what to say. I'm speechless and very saddened. 

Trev was a lovely man...always willing to help out and he had a delightfully philosophical outlook on life. Whenever I wanted to get a second opinion on something I always knew that I could turn to Trev for some good, honest advice.

He will be sadly missed.

Roger


----------



## Chris Knight (13 May 2006)

Tim,
What very sad news indeed. I had never met Trev but from what I knew of him he seemed like a very nice bloke and I am sure he will be greatly missed by his friends and family.

Thank you for letting us know (and of course there is no problem with posting in this section).


----------



## Alf (13 May 2006)

Oh my. How terribly, terribly sad and such a loss. Trev was such a nice chap and so helpful. I use one of the beautiful pens he turned for me last Christmas all the time. He'll be _very_ much missed.

Tim, please pass on my best wishes to his family. Seems so inadequate though.

Alf


----------



## gwaithcoed (13 May 2006)

I am really saddened by that news. Trev. came to Wales to see me after I had sent him a few turning objects, and he gave me two bowls that he had turned,I will think about him now every time I look at them.

My condolences to his family.

Alan.


----------



## Philly (13 May 2006)

Damn. Thanks for letting us know Tim.
My thoughts are with his family.
Philly


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2006)

Tim, please pass our condolences onto Lesley and the family. 
Trevor and I put the world to rights via e-mail on a regular basis, he invited me to his home and encouraged me greatly when I first started turning.

I do not feel ashamed to admit that I am in tears as I type this.


----------



## Ian Dalziel (13 May 2006)

So sorry to hear of Trevors passing...Tim please pass on my condolances to Lesley and the rest of his family

Ian


----------



## Scrit (13 May 2006)

I am truly saddened by his passing. I hade a few conversations with him and he seemed a genuinely nice bloke always willing to help others. 

Tim, I hope you can convey our condolences to his wife and family on their sad loss.

Scrit


----------



## Colin C (13 May 2006)

Compared to most I am still new here but From what I have seen on here it is a sad lose
Please pass on my condolances to his family.


----------



## DaveL (13 May 2006)

This is sad news, Trev was one of the first forum members that I met. 
Really nice bloke, I am sorry that I never took him up on the offer of visiting his workshop. 

Tim, please pass on my condolences to his family.

I have the same problem as Chas.


----------



## Matt1245 (13 May 2006)

That is such sad news. I have known trev for a while from another forum before finding him on here, used to pm quite regular. Like Alf, i too use one of his beautiful pens that he was kind enough to send me.

He will be greatly missed and i send my condolences to all his family.

Matt.


----------



## mahking51 (13 May 2006)

I met Trev last year at Ledbury and we had a good laugh together; so sorry to hear this news. My condolences to his family.
Martin


----------



## Argee (13 May 2006)

That's a real shock. I worked with Trevor for a month in 1990 and another month in 1991 and we got on really well. I was delighted to "meet" him again through this Forum - now this news - sad and speechless.

Ray.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2006)

Trev was a gentleman of the old school who had a sense of humour matched only by the depth of his generosity. He helped me out on a number of occasions (especially in moving wood) and he offered sound advice to anyone here who needed it. It was easy to relax in Trev's company; he was always so warm and easy-going. I'm deeply saddened by the news that I've lost a good friend.

Tim, I hope you'll pass on my family's condolences to Lesley. Thank you for telling us the sad news.

Gill


----------



## Lin (13 May 2006)

I'm in a state of shock....Gill e-mailed me with the news. I haven't been on the forums here much lately...just to busy. The news hits hard. I've never met Trev but we conversed via e-mail about turning. He was trying to help me learn a bit on the lathe. There just isn't enough nice things that can be said about a guy who is willing to put such time in trying to teach a lady from across the ocean how to hold a chisel properly....
Just now wish I could say my good-byes properly but this forum will have to do...Please give all in his family...to include his shepard hugs....Tis a sad day......
Lin


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 May 2006)

Hi Tim

Thank you so much for posting. I am devastated as it was only this week that I thought I must contact Trev as I hadn't seen him posting for a little while.

Lesley is a wonderful lady and Trev was a wonderful man.

Neil


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 May 2006)

I never met Trev but felt I knew him through this Forum.

Very sad news.

Tim, please pass on my condolences to Trev's family.

Paul


----------



## JFC (13 May 2006)

Very sorry to hear the bad news , loosing mates is a horrible thing to deal with . Loosing Family is devastating ! My thoughts to all that knew and loved him .
Jason .


----------



## Mike.C (13 May 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I am sure where ever he is, he will have a lathe by his side, and chisels in his hands.

Mike


----------



## dedee (13 May 2006)

That really is sad news.

Andy


----------



## PowerTool (13 May 2006)

Same as many on here - never met him,but still feel like I have lost a friend  

Heart-felt sympathy to his family

Andrew


----------



## tx2man (13 May 2006)

That's very,very sad.
Although i never met Trevor, he often e-mailed me in the early hours of the morning while i browsed the forum after getting in from work.
Obviously an extremely kind person.
Please send my condolences Tim.

Tx


----------



## mailee (14 May 2006)

Sorry to hear of this sad loss. I only knew Trev through the pages of this forum but felt like everyone on here that I knew him. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Jaco (14 May 2006)

At times like these words cannot express feelings.
Trev was an inspiration, someone that I would have liked to meet and spend lots of time with.
He will be missed. His valuable contribution and sense of humour.
Deepest sympathy with Trev’s family, our thoughts are with them.

Trev, farewell friend and lots of turning in that big workshop up there.


----------



## Anonymous (14 May 2006)

Tim
Please pass my condolences to Trev's family. 

Graham


----------



## RATWOOD (14 May 2006)

That's a real shock very sad news indeed
please pass our condolences onto the family

chris


----------



## Waka (14 May 2006)

Tim

Thanks for letting us know and like the rest please pass on my condolences to his family.


----------



## ike (14 May 2006)

Oh my God!. I met Trevor when he came to my house to buymy Leigh jig. What a lovely,lovely bloke. We really clicked and swapped life stories etc. 

Oh, I'm just really upset to hear he's passed away. Logging off for now. Sorry.

Ike.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (14 May 2006)

A very sad message indeed. I only knew Trevor from this forum but he seemed like someone I would have liked to have met in person.

My condolences to the family as well.

Tom


----------



## norman (14 May 2006)

So sorry to hear the news

I never met Trev but felt I knew him through this Forum.

My condolences to his family. 

Regards
Norman


----------



## Taffy Turner (15 May 2006)

That is terrible news. Trev and I often emailed each other about our shared interests (turning, Welsh rugby, GSDs). Although we never met in person, we both had open invites to each other's workshops, and I considered him a friend 

Visiting Trev was one of those things on my "to do " list, but there never seemed to be time - how I wish I had made the time now. I have learned a hard lesson. 

The woodturning forum will be a sombre place for some time to come without his presence and wit.

Tim, please pass on my sincere condolences to Trev's wife and family at this dreadfully sad time. 

Gary


----------



## Adam (15 May 2006)

What sad news. My thoughts are with his family.

Adam


----------



## gidon (15 May 2006)

That is very sad news. Please pass my condolences to his family.
Gidon


----------



## GEPPETTO (15 May 2006)

What sad bad news.Please pass my condolences to his family. 

Gabriele


----------



## martyn2 (15 May 2006)

so sorry to hear the news 

martyn


----------



## Woodmagnet (15 May 2006)

Very sad news. R.I.P. Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (15 May 2006)

I used to post here under a differant name (billzee) and during that time I had conversed with Trev both in the forums and by way of PM.

I never met Trev but as well as some good advice he gave me of which I was pleased to receive he struck me as decent and very fair minded.

I'm very sad to hear this.

A nice bloke

and a great loss to life.


R.I.P.Trev


----------



## cd (15 May 2006)

I was lucky enough to have had several email conversations with Trev and his advice was always thoughtful and helpful, I only wish I had had the opportunity to meet him in person.

Tim please also pass on my condolences to his family.

Charles


----------



## Dog (15 May 2006)

Trevor was a great bloke and he'll be very much missed both here and over at SDA.

Rest in peace Trev, we'll not forget you!

Richard


----------



## Anonymous (15 May 2006)

I only just saw this thread after a few days away from PCs. I am stunned. I spoke to Trev a couple of times on the phone and he was a lovely bloke. 
My condolences to his family.


----------



## Shadowfax (15 May 2006)

Oh dear!
Such sad news. I never knew him except via this forum but I still feel a bit depressed.
As others have said - please pass on my best wishes and condolences to his family.

SF


----------



## Bean (15 May 2006)

I had the privelage of meeting Trev, a wonderful man. This is very sad he will be sorely missed

this is very difficult for me


----------



## radicalwood (16 May 2006)

Hi Tim,

Could you pass on mine and Helens condolences to his family. 

Great man and will be sadly missed.

Neil


----------



## dickm (19 May 2006)

That's very sad. I never met Trev except by 'phone, when he checked out some lots at the Ledbury auction for me, saving me what would otherwise have been a wasted 200 mile round trip. 
A very helpful guy. Please pass my condolences to his family.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2006)

I have this evening spoken to Lesley and passed on your condolences and details of this thread which she will be viewing.

She much appreciates your thoughts and welcomes any contact in the knowledge that Trevor was appreciated by so many.

I have Trevors Funeral details if anyone cares to PM me. (Friday 26th May)


----------



## trevtheturner (19 May 2006)

Dear All,

I was moved to tears by all the wonderful tributes to Trev on the forum, I always teased him about his 'chatline' but I know he valued all your friendships whether or not you had met in person.

Thank you so much, it is of great comfort to me that he was so well thought of.

Regards to all.

Lesley.


----------



## sliver (24 May 2006)

Hello all,
I know I don't post very often at all, but I pop in quite often to see if all is well. I was shocked when I accidentally came across this VERY sad news. I know how popular Trev was & will miss reading his very knowledgeable replies & very helpful nature. Lesley, I am so very very sorry for your great loss. 
My deepest sympathy,

Sliver, (Norman).
P.S. I have deleted my signature for this post. I hope I have done it right, as I did not feel it is appropriate at this time.


----------



## Drew (25 May 2006)

Hi All
just came across the news of Trev's passing.

My thoughts and condolences go to his family and friends.

drew


----------



## Vormulac (26 May 2006)

Like many others on here I didn't have the privilege of meeting Trev, but he came across in such a friendly and giving manner in his posts that I too feel as though I have lost a friend. My deepest sympathy to his family, he will be sorely missed.

V.


----------



## DomValente (28 May 2006)

Lesley, like many others I don't read posts every day but often enjoyed Trevors replies to many less experienced members.
My hearfelt sympathy to you and your family

Dominic


----------



## Richard in Smithville (29 May 2006)

I'm guilty too, of not reading into all the posts. I'm still new here and really don't know anyone. Trev was one of the first to welcome me aboard and I did have a discussion or two with him. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Duiker (30 May 2006)

So sorry to have found this post this morning. His loss will be felt by many of us here on this forum who relied on his sage advice and friendly manner.

Condolences to his friends and family,

Mick


----------

